
Debug Riot-OS on PineTime Smart Watch with VSCode - lupyuen
https://medium.com/@ly.lee/debug-riot-os-on-pinetime-with-vscode-12f00c69c120
======
lupyuen
Tracking down a firmware bug in PineTime Smart Watch? Or trying to understand
an alien chunk of firmware code?

VSCode Debugger with ST-Link can help!

Lemme show you how I used the debugger for my first contact with RIOT-OS...

